# autoelevador



## Yufar

Estimados necesito traducir al inglés la siguiente oración: "Colocación de barreras donde coincide el tránsito de peatones y autoelevadores, las barreras obligan a los autoelevadoristas a frenar ante la presencia de un peatón." Mi mejor intento en inglés es el siguiente: "Placement of crossing gates where the pedestrian and forklift traffic coincide. These will force the forklift operators to break before presence of pedestrians." 
Gracias!


----------



## Benzene

¡Hola *Yufar!*

Mi sugerencia es:

"installation of safety barriers where there is the passing of the pedestrians and fork-lifts; the barriers force the fork-lift drivers to brake when a pedestrian has to transit".


¡Saludos!

Benzene


----------



## teatom

Si las barreras están en el suelo serían "speed bumps", si son levadizas serían "booms".
No confunda  brEAk with brAke!!!
My attempt: "installation on speed bumps/booms where fork-lift and pedestrian traffic intersect. Those barriers would force a fork-lift driver to brake, when a foot walker is close.


----------



## k-in-sc

Placement of barriers where pedestrian and forklift traffic intersect. These will oblige (the) forklift operators to brake for  pedestrians (or "... when pedestrians are present").

I've never heard a speed bump or hump called a "boom." I've also never heard of "foot walkers"


----------



## teatom

Of course "speed bumps" are on the ground and "booms" are barriers suspended in the air hung on wires like at railway crossings...
Footwalker might be an Aussi expression.


----------



## sergio11

k-in-sc said:


> Placement of barriers where pedestrian and forklift traffic intersect. These will oblige (the) forklift operators to brake for pedestrians (or "... when pedestrians are present").
> 
> I've never heard a speed bump or hump called a "boom." I've also never heard of "foot walkers"


I agree with k-in-sc.

Another way of referring to "barreras" is "gates," as in "railroad gates" (barreras de ferrocarril): "crossing gates," "traffic control gates," or simply "traffic gates." Also "traffic booms" and "traffic barriers."

Saludos


----------



## k-in-sc

If the "barreras" are like the arms that raise and lower at a railroad grade crossing (pix), I would call them "barrier arms." Sometimes those are called "crossing gates," but they're not really gates because you can go around them.


----------



## teatom

You can find other uses of *booms* in road toll posts and parking lots.


----------



## k-in-sc

Somebody somewhere might call them "booms," but nobody here would.


----------



## teatom

"Boom" or "bust"?


----------



## sergio11

k-in-sc said:


> Somebody somewhere might call them "booms," but nobody here would.


Hola,

I have to agree with k-in-sc: I have never heard anyone here in the US call them "booms." 

When I mentioned "traffic booms" in my previous posting, it was something I took from an advertisement in the Internet, from a company that made them, but I did not check the country where those ads originated. Thinking back on it, now I suspect that it may have been in another country.

Saludos


----------

